# Lowryder on Shelves???



## nycdiesel (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Everyone

I've been doing alot of research and compiling as much info as possible on Auto's. After moving I no longer have enough room to grow. i felt as though the juice wouldn't be worth the squeeze, *and then came auto's*. 

With such a short lifespan and height i feel as though maby it will be worth it. 

My idea is simple but i'm not sure how functional. 

:confused2: I have 8 foot ceilings and would like to put a shelf 4' high with plants both under and above. 

With plants being that close to light i'll have to use Floro's. I'm thinking about using the cheap wire type shelves since they will allow air to circulate.

My ?'s are as follows 

1) with pot how high off ground do you think lowryder1/2 grows? Do you think i they can reach full height as if they were grown in a regular room? 

2) Do you think i can fit 2 plants side by side in a 32" deep space? (i've seen the crazy vancouver guy's work but im talking about plants grown to max potential.) Manels1111's lowryder #2 10 plants took up 4x4 space 

3) The space i'm thnking of putting aside is 9 foot by 32 inches and 8 foot tall (i know i can fit regular plants but what am i going to harvest 1/4p every 4 months barely scratches the surface of the z a week currently being smoked in my house). If i split the 8 Feet height into 2 4' spaces how many plants do you think i can fit? 

4) Two shelves in an 8 foot heigh space is just getting greedy right?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 11, 2008)

*i like the idea ,,and i dont see why you wouldnt reach maximum hieght in the lowryders 
yes 2 lr should fit in that space 

goodluck and start a journal ..:48:*


----------



## nycdiesel (Dec 11, 2008)

How many seeds you think i should order?


----------



## SuperBuds (Dec 11, 2008)

I would just go ahead and order 10 lowryder #2 seeds from Dr chronic and with 36 inches wide u should be able to put 3 on bottom and 3 on top.
Lowryder #2's get 20 inches tall max so that leaves 28 inches for pots and lights, Which should be plenty of room.

Well Good luck and happy smokeing


----------



## nycdiesel (Dec 12, 2008)

SuperBuds said:
			
		

> with 36 inches wide u should be able to put 3 on bottom and 3 on top.



dude-

 9 feet wide 32 inches deep


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2008)

You might want to check out LST and Scrog.  With 4' of height, you have enough room to do an LST or scrog.

A big part of determining your yield will be your lighting.  What are your plans for lighting?  A 9' x 32" space is a decent sized space--24 sq ft.  If I had 2 spaces, I would use one for vegging and moms and the other for flowering.  You might want to make the vegging space a little shorter, so the flowering plants can have a little more headroom.  

I recently harvested over 5 ozs from a scrog done in a 2 x 2 space with 300W of HPS.


----------



## nycdiesel (Dec 12, 2008)

thanx goddess 

I get what your saying - split the space and do a perpetual grow with alot of grooming. 

I'm trying to figure out weather flowering 9' x 32" space of a typical stain every 60 days will produce more or less then 2 9' x 32" spaces of lowryder. 

Due to heat and cost (need 2/3 MH's and 2 more HPS cooled reflectors and many more fans)  i think i'd have to greatly expand my investment of only 1 600w HPS due to length of the space.  I'd probably need around 3 hid's in each box to cover that space's length and then i'm gonna get killed with the heat and lack of air flow.    

               Verses 

1 open box were air/light can circulate freely. And the strain can grow to its max. 


The height, length, and heat are what make me lean flouro/lowryder vs perpetual grow/many hid's


You know better than I - So far i've only grown 1 crop of 2 plants. Truth be told they were far from great. 

I'm looking for as many experienced opinions as i can find. Thanx for your feedback!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2008)

nycdiesel said:
			
		

> thanx goddess
> 
> I get what your saying - split the space and do a perpetual grow with alot of grooming.
> 
> ...



 First of all, give some real serious consideration to vegging with fluoros of some kind.  IMO, you can get as good as vegetative growth with fluoros as with a MH with a lot less heat and electrical costs.  I get great results vegging with a 4 4 tube T5 fluor.  What you save in the vegging lights and electrical costs you can put into flowering.  

Say, instead of spliting the space into 2 spaces 9' x 32" x 4' maybe you make a vegging space that is 3' x 32" x 8' and a flowering space that is 6' x 32" x 8'.  The veg space could further be split into a vegging space and a mother/clone space if you wanted.  You could run a perpetual harvest starting a couple of plants every 2 weeks and harvest 2 plants every 2 weeks or so.  With a 600W and good management, you could probably be growing 3-4 oz plants.


----------



## nycdiesel (Dec 15, 2008)

You have any strain advise? 

I have some of green house seeds cheese but reviews have not been great. I don't think large sativas would do well with only 32". I greatly prefer indicas  anyway. Any recommendations for a high yielding indica?


----------



## nycdiesel (Dec 16, 2008)

I've been looking online at flouro fixtures and lamps. I cannot find T5 lamps that give off more than 5000 lumens and there 4'. Giving me less than 1250 a foot. Everyones using 4/5 lamp fixtures? Anyone using T8/T12's? There much cheaper, easy to find, and more energy efficient.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 16, 2008)

nycdiesel said:
			
		

> You have any strain advise?
> 
> I have some of green house seeds cheese but reviews have not been great. I don't think large sativas would do well with only 32". I greatly prefer indicas anyway. Any recommendations for a high yielding indica?


 
Since you don't have much experience, and want an indica......Northern Lights.  You can LST, crop, and supercrop that, and have plenty of space.


----------



## nycdiesel (Dec 16, 2008)

Looked at the doc's site for northern lights, there're 4 seedbanks selling it. Which company do you recommend?


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 16, 2008)

I recommend Nirvana's Northern Lights from either Nirvana directly or Seed Boutique.  Uhhh, good luck with the Doc....


----------



## benevolence6gc (Dec 16, 2008)

So after all your not going with an autoflower strain? If you're still interested check out diesel ryder, judging by your screen name I'm sure it would not dissapoint. And if you want the plant to remain small just use a smaller container to house the roots in to a size you can handle.


----------



## nycdiesel (Dec 17, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> I recommend Nirvana's Northern Lights from either Nirvana directly or Seed Boutique.  Uhhh, good luck with the Doc....


 

I've order from the doc before, I still have some GHS Cheese and Aryan's Ultra Haze. They  everything came quickly, discretely packaged, and shipped with packaging from seedbank. Who do you recommend? 




			
				benevolence6gc said:
			
		

> So after all your not going with an autoflower strain?




Thinking of throwing an autoflower into flower section while an indica (northern lights sounds tempting)  grows in veg area. So i have something to show in 2 months. When there both done i'll compare yield and quality


----------

